# Potentialverteilung



## nutellahase (16 März 2015)

Ok das Thema verschmilzt auch mit dem Bereich E-CAD, habe auch letztens dort ein Thema eröffnet, aber jetzt bin ich so richtig warmgelaufen. 
Es geht um die Potentialverteilung (speziell N-Leiter, 0VDC,...). Diese werden ja sehr oft auf Schienen oder Klemmen geführt und von dort weiter verteilt. Bei uns ist es so, dass diese Klemmen überhaupt keine Nummerierung aufweisen sondern nur mittels Stegbrücken verbunden werden. Der gesamte Klemmenblock bekommt dann die Beschriftung "N","0V", usw.

Mir gefällt diese Art der Verteilung nicht, da man die Drähte ohne zupfen nicht zurückverfolgen kann. Mein Vorschlag diese Klemmen zukünftig zu nummerieren wurde weitgehend abgelehnt (zuviel Aufwand, unnötig, mehr Zeit für Planung, wozu das Betreiben fürs gleiche Gehalt). Wenn ich aber in die Schaltschränke unserer Lieferanten schaue sind deren Klemmen beschriftet oder zumindest jeder Draht hat eine Beschriftung. Wie wird das bei euch gehandhabt?

Für den Plan seh ich nur folgende Problematik: die richtige Darstellung der Klemmen/Schienen!
Eine 4 Leiter Durchgangsklemme mit der Nummerierung '1' hat 4 Anschlüsse, physikalisch gesehen ist es aber nur eine Klemme! Wie kann man sowas sinnvoll im Plan umsetzen ohne Hunderte von Abbruchstellen erzeugen zu müssen? Ich dachte da an eine Matrixkodierung (z.B. 1a,1b,1c,1d) nur das muss man mal den Kollegen erklären bzw. dem CAD Programm...

Jeder Draht sollte zurück verfolgbar sein.... Dann müsste ich die PE-Klemmen/Schienen auch nummerieren. Macht das jemand?


----------



## borromeus (16 März 2015)

Welche CAD-System? Bei ELCAD geht das.
Wir haben kein Drahtnummerierungssystem, aber die Klemmen haben alle eine Nummer, PE-Klemmen jedoch nicht.
Im Plan arbeiten wir mit Zwangsverdrahtung und der Schrankbauer weíss, dass er das ernst nehmen muss.
->kein Problem bisher bekannt.


----------



## thomass5 (16 März 2015)

N bleibt N und eine 4er Klemme N1...N4 die 2. N5...n8... Und oder Eine Einzeladerbeschriftung mit dem Ziel wie A2-K123 wurde auch schon gesichtet... Ich finde deine Initiative lobenswert. Der Nutzer wird es dir hoffentlich danken.


----------



## Markus (16 März 2015)

Hallo,

wir machen das schon immer so.
Dadurch erreichst du die gewünschte eindeutige Identifikation jeder Ader.
JEDE Klemme ist eindeutig.

Im Schaltplan muss halt definiert werden wie mit 3- oder 4-Leiterklemmen verfahren wird.
Wichtiger ist im Schaltplan dann die Ziehlverdrahtung. Also nicht mehr einfach nur Potentiale mit "T-Verbindungen" sondern eine klare Darstellung von wo welcher Leiter kommt.

Wenn man das sauber durchzieht braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch keine Einzeaderbeschriftung.
Das ist deutlich mehr Aufwand und vor allem bei Änderungen/Erweiterungen nicht immer einfach.

Einziger Vorteil der Einzeladerbeschriftung ist eigentlich ein einfacherer Wechsel von nicht streckbaren Baugruppen. Wobei ein fähiger Instandhalter ohne zurechtkommt und der Meraufwand bei der Fertigung meiner Meinung nach ungerechtfertigt ist.
Das macht aber nur Sinn wenn Adern mit Quelle/Ziel beschriftet sind z.B. -K1:13
Wenn dann auf die Adern nur irgendwelche (Potential)nummern kommen ist das völlig für die Tonne.
Fang den Quatsch blos nicht an!!!

Wie gesagt reicht meiner Meinung nach ein ordentlicher Plan mit Zielverdrahtung und eine eindeutige Nummerierung der Klemmen aus.

Damit erfüllst du auch die Anforderungen der EN60204 bzw. VDE0113 die eine Ixentifikation jedes Leiters mit der Dokumentation verlangt.
Euer jetziges System tut das nicht!


----------



## nutellahase (16 März 2015)

Wir nutzen Wscad Suite. Dort könnte man es entweder über den Typ Mehrstockklemme oder verteilte Klemme lösen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man mit verteilter Klemme max. nur drei Klemmstellen darstellen kann?!? Ist Zwangsverdrahtung das gleiche wie Zielverdrahtung? Kenne nur Ziel und Punktverdrahtung. Komme aber leider im Moment nicht dazu es zu testen!
Thomas danke für dein Lob bei deinen System müsste ich aber die Klemmen abzählen, das wäre mir dann auch zu umständlich bei z.b. 20 Stk. 4er Klemmen


----------



## nutellahase (17 März 2015)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir machen das schon immer so.
> Dadurch erreichst du die gewünschte eindeutige Identifikation jeder Ader.
> ...



Hast du vielleicht einige Screenshots bzgl. der 3,4-Draht-Klemme vom Plan? Und ein Bild von der Klemme in echt? Das wäre echt super!

mfg


----------



## Elektricks (19 März 2015)

Hallo,

also ich habe auch lange getüftelt, inzwischen löse ich das wie in den Screenshots zu sehen.
Wir verwenden für die 24V Potentialverteilung meist Doppelstockklemmen.
Beschriften tun wir diese mit herkömmlichen Klemmmarkern 1-xx, dass Minus und Plus lassen wir weg, da die Klemmen farblich gekennzeichnet sind.


----------



## Rofang (19 März 2015)

Hallo,

wir arbeiten mit einzelnen Abbruchstellen, man muss sich daran nur gewöhnen (sollte für die E-Konstruktion kein Problem sein). Meist mit Doppelstockklemmen die gebrückt werden. so hast du eine eindeutige Zuordnung.


----------



## nutellahase (19 März 2015)

Elektricks schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe auch lange getüftelt, inzwischen löse ich das wie in den Screenshots zu sehen.
> Wir verwenden für die 24V Potentialverteilung meist Doppelstockklemmen.
> ...



Ja das mit den Stockklemmen habe ich inzwischen auch gelöst. Das kann man sogar im WSCAD angeben dass es eine Mehrstockklemme ist (ist für den Klemmenplan bzw. Materialliste von Bedeutung)! Wie aber wird so eine Klemme richtig dargestellt?


Diese Durchgangsklemmen für 4-Leiter-Anschluss sind unsere Vorzugstypen. Der Vorteil einer Mehrstockklemme ist, dass man jede Etage nummerieren kann. Bei dieser Klemmenart ist aber nur ein Beschriftungsfeld vorgegeben! Meine Idee wäre es jetzt wie im Bild dargestellt, diese Klemmpunkte mit a,b,c,d zu versehen (man könnte ja im Plan eine Skizze anfertigen was damit gemeint ist).

mfg


----------

